# 2008 Orbea Opal Frameset



## estebanjs (Jul 22, 2006)

Orbea Opal 2008


----------



## Toona (Mar 8, 2006)

*08 Opal*

I have the same frame...built it up with Sram Force and Mavic SL wheelset...complete bike with bottle cages, CatEye V3 computer, and Look Keo pedals weighs in at 16.28 lbs. Love the way it climbs, but at speeds over 40 mph, the front end is a bit twitchy compared to my C-Dale System Six.....


----------

